
The Strange Rites of Celebrity - FossilHominid
https://www.sapiens.org/culture/jesse-eisenberg-anthropology/
======
Animats
What really annoys celebrities is when you have no idea who they are and don't
care.

~~~
smitty1e
Some may find it refreshing not to have people elevate them.

------
hirundo
> What anthropology teaches you is that there is equal value to different
> cultural perspectives. And that is the best thing you can learn as an actor.

Mr. Eisenberg, if you can apply this to a white supremacist or a pedophile as
readily as to a primitive cannibal or an ancient pharaoh, my respect. But you
may want to keep quiet about it for the sake of your career.

------
voldacar
This article uses the word "power" a lot when it really means "status"

